# Turkey draw results?



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone? We have to be getting close to the LE credit card hits. I had a decent chance this year with my 2 points.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't apply for the LE permits anymore. If I want to chase them, I buy a GS tag. I've had the same success with the GS as I have with the LE.


Depending on the area you applied for, I know folks that have had 4 points and didn't draw. Hope you get your tag and have success.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> Depending on the area you applied for, I know folks that have had 4 points and didn't draw. Hope you get your tag and have success.


Central region? That ones the hardest to draw for I think. My guess is Turkey's just don't invoke the same level of enthusiasm as deer or elk, so most don't want to have to drive very far for them.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Isn’t there another thread for this...😁


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

There is but it’s in the big game section and I don’t wanna get flamed for posting about Turkey in there.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Central region? That ones the hardest to draw for I think. My guess is Turkey's just don't invoke the same level of enthusiasm as deer or elk, so most don't want to have to drive very far for them.


Yup, Dad and I are in for the Central Region with 5 points. Maybe that will do it?


----------



## avidnwoutdoorsman (Jan 6, 2020)

My credit card got hit....


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Emails are going out.

It's official - 5 points weren't enough to get me or Dad a central region tag.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Got my email...........I'm a loser in still another draw. 
I can usually get it every other year. So I guess I'll have 2 points for next year. 

Actually, I'm saving my luck up for the much more important big game draws. :mrgreen:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

You guys are probably gonna hate me, but I drew central region with 2 points this year. I'm pretty excited because I have found lots of places with good turkey 🦃 numbers in the past couple years I have lived here. Last year a work buddy of mine drew central turkey and I told him right where to go. By 8am opening morning he had sent me a hero pic of the tom he blasted. Now it's my turn to go have some fun!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Clarq said:


> Emails are going out.
> 
> It's official - 5 points weren't enough to get me or Dad a central region tag.


Wow. That sucks. #turkeypointcreep


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

3 points was a long shot...swing and a miss.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Success. Northern. 1 point.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

My son drew central with 3 points. I’m sure the youth allocation helped.

Strike out for everyone else.


----------



## avidnwoutdoorsman (Jan 6, 2020)

I drew Southern first year non-resident. Not bragging, more naive as to what the odds are of that happening. Southern gives out a lot of tags...was going for easiest draw odds. As my introduction states (on a different thread) joined the board to sift through notes, hopefully make a few acquaintances, and even potentially future hunting partners. This worked out because I would have hunted GOS Mid-May if not successful or came back next year, but can now go for a bird mid-April with my CA and NV trip. Excited to come see Utah for more than just skiing. Best of luck to everyone this spring Season. Shoot me a message if you want to talk more about birds.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Two years in a row successful in the southern for me. 



.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I didn't draw. Wonder if not putting in had anything to do with it?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

High Desert Elk said:


> I didn't draw. Wonder if not putting in had anything to do with it?


I employed a similar strategy. Worked out great for me.


----------



## theoutdoorsman (May 18, 2018)

Non-resident who didn't draw. I think I had 3 points. For central region.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> I didn't draw. Wonder if not putting in had anything to do with it?


So that's why I didn't draw??????????? I think the $35 or whatever the cost is for a tag is a little steep.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

I didn't draw with 4 points in the Central Region. I was looking at last year's draw odds a few weeks ago and with the reduced number of tags and assuming a similar distribution of tags based on bonus points, people with 4 points went from a 1 in 2.2 chance of drawing last year to less than a 1 in 10 chance this year. I don't think point creep accurately describes what's going to happen in the Central Region over the next few years if they can't dramatically increase the number of tags available.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

High Desert Elk said:


> I didn't draw. Wonder if not putting in had anything to do with it?


I just bought a point, didn't bother with the draw. My wife and kid might be coming out this year, sooo.... that puts LE out of the question. Gonna try and get my wife on the trial hunting program, so we'll have two tags to eat at the end of the season instead of just one! :mrgreen:



theoutdoorsman said:


> Non-resident who didn't draw. I think I had 3 points. For central region.


Unless your SERIOUS about Turkeys, and like going from state to state to chase them (I know of a guy who does), there are better states to chase thunder chickens then Utah if this website is accurate:
https://www.realtree.com/turkey-hunting/turkey-hunting-nation



slapwater said:


> I didn't draw with 4 points in the Central Region.


Personally, Im starting to think the only thing central has going for it, is it's close to home and being familiar territory because of it. Before 2018's fires, I can think of 3 places to chase thunder chickens that are probably 30 minutes from my house, but that was a time of deep thick timber, now all we've got is a moonscape burn scar.

I think the winter down south is much more mild, so they'll be less winter kill, and more tags allocated. You just have to know where to go, which is the hard part.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Personally, Im starting to think the only thing central has going for it, is it's close to home and being familiar territory because of it. Before 2018's fires, I can think of 3 places to chase thunder chickens that are probably 30 minutes from my house, but that was a time of deep thick timber, now all we've got is a moonscape burn scar.
> 
> I think the winter down south is much more mild, so they'll be less winter kill, and more tags allocated. You just have to know where to go, which is the hard part.


You're absolutely right but there's a lot to be said for close proximity and familiar territory. One of the things I like best about the turkey hunt is that it's fairly casual. I can hunt the morning on weekdays and still get in to work for half the day. I can sleep in my own bed and take my younger kids up with me. When I shoot one, it's an easy thing to pack it out and get it home to my freezer. I'm also very comfortable with the area like you mentioned but I'd guess most of my better spots are the same ones you mentioned and they're crispy. I'll keep buying bonus points until I draw the tag but then I'll either apply for other regions or just hunt the youth and general seasons moving forward. 6 years of bonus points is nuts to hunt a turkey and if things don't change it'll be way higher than that before I draw a tag after my next one.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I was successful...in drawing my 4th point! 😂


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

They should have an extended season. Ya know, for the archery guys.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

olibooger said:


> They should have an extended season. Ya know, for the archery guys.


Oh Boy -- Lets cater to the Stick Flippers some more. -O,-


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I did not draw but am not feeling bad about it. I have a spring Bear hunt in Idaho come May so I may not have had the time to get out after the birds anyways.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

KineKilla said:


> I did not draw but am not feeling bad about it. I have a spring Bear hunt in Idaho come May so I may not have had the time to get out after the birds anyways.


That's the reason I didn't put in, I have a spring crappie hunt for most of April and all through May.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I was thinking of buying a crossbow and chase gobblers with that. Killed birds with every other legal method, why not try this way? 


Holy crap!! - Have you seen how much they want for a crossbow??? Isn't happening.


----------

